# New addition to the herd



## 1817cent (Mar 16, 2022)

I picked this up this weekend via some horse trading etc.  It needs some elbow grease but is all original.  Will make a good project for me.  If anyone has a set of decent Lobdell hoops for it, i am very interested.


----------



## 1439Mike (Mar 16, 2022)

Wow! Very nice. Congrats!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 16, 2022)

niecssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Mar 16, 2022)

Oooh la la la 🤪


----------



## Kato (Mar 16, 2022)

Scoooooooooooooooooooooooooore !!!!


----------



## Gully (Mar 16, 2022)

How do you find this stuff?  Great eye! Congrats!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 17, 2022)

Wow, just wow!!


----------



## tacochris (Mar 17, 2022)

NOW we're talkin!  Thats a friggin gem!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 17, 2022)

I hope to get one just like it for $25.00 at a yard sale some day. 🙂


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 17, 2022)

I'd buy that for a dollar


----------



## onecatahula (Mar 17, 2022)

Ok, I’ll start:
500 bucks + shipping


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 17, 2022)

Pete, once i get the 2 tone brown one home, i will have a matched pair!  I have gathered the needed parts, now just need the bike..


----------



## phantomVW (Mar 19, 2022)

Nice trade Congrats!


----------



## onecatahula (Mar 19, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Pete, once i get the 2 tone brown one home, i will have a matched pair!  I have gathered the needed parts, now just need the bike..



It’s right here in the MLC lineup Jay; just a few more weeks . . .


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 19, 2022)

Wunderbar!


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 29, 2022)

I have been cleaning up a bit and am happy how the front rim turned out. (It was as bad as the rear).  Continuing to polish, grease and remove rust here and there.  Mark is refurbishing the speedo head, so when i get that back, that will add to the bike.


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 19, 2022)

I did find a real nice set of Lobdell rims for this bike.  Once they are on, i will post pictures.


----------



## 1817cent (May 14, 2022)

Same bike with the much better scripted Lobdell rims and a Morrow rear hub.  (Swapped out the ND)


----------

